# ADF questions



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

How large of a tank would be ideal to have if you were to keep 2 ADFS together with no other tank mates?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Ideal would be 5 gallons I would say, they are messy eaters so therefore have a big bioload.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Okay cool. Frogger is in a 2.5 gallon right now alone. 
What are the essentials you need for an ADF tank? 
Does he look healthy??


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

I would not know, as I have no experience with ADFs, the things I've learned are from reading threads and posts on here, you might want to post in this thread, or PM Gizmo, she's an expert with ADFs.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Gizmo and I don't get along at all
I'll post this in that thread, thank you


----------



## Fluval (May 17, 2012)

I have one in a 5 gallon tank with a betta. Both are healthy. I would say at least 2.5 gallons, and 4+ gallons would be ideal. They like plants to. Mine sits on mine.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Frogger only hides in this grass stuff 
He doesn't touch the Anubis 
Even though the leaves are huge to sit on 

I may buy another two clumps of grass stuff
He loves it


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

YAY!!!!!!!!
I was so ecstatic when I got up this morning!!
I have this reptotreat food that's a gel with tiny blood worms in it so last night I spot fed him and he didn't eat. And the flow of water created from the filter kind of moved and separated the gel from the worms. So there was just a string of icky and ugly(to me) baby blood worms. 
This morning I checked on him and the majority were gone. 
So that means HE'S EATING!!!!! YAY!!! 
I never have seen him eat or signs that he's eaten do I was very happy


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Fluval said:


> I have one in a 5 gallon tank with a betta. Both are healthy. I would say at least 2.5 gallons, and 4+ gallons would be ideal. They like plants to. Mine sits on mine.


Oh just so you know  his tank set up is a 2.5 filtered and heated tank with one sponge bob pineapple hide that has windows so I put the Anubis roots in a window so they're flared out so he can sit on the leaves and then a clump of grass stuff and I think I'll get more he loves hiding in it


----------

